# Pieux roman



## La Marchesa

Ciao a tutti, 
qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a tradurre in modo comprensibile il seguente passaggio? Ho molti dubbi a riguardo. 

"Le peintre place, en effet, ici, selon la coutume, les signes qui rappellent les épisodes de la courte vie de la sainte telle que la conte un pieux roman du IX siècle, à savoir le livre de la grande science dont elle fait preuve, durant la persécution de Maxence, en réfutant victorieusement les arguments des cinquante philosophes d'Alexandrie, les instruments de son martyre et les anges qui vont transporter son corps au Sinaï." 

In effetti qui il pittore rappresenta, secondo le usanze, i segni che ricordano gli episodi delle breve vita della santa così come la racconta un romanzo sacro del IX secolo, il libro della scienza in cui dà prova, durante la persecuzione di Massenzio, smentendo con successo gli argomenti dei cinquanta filosofi di Alessandria, (come ad esempio) gli strumenti del suo martirio e gli angeli che trasporteranno il suo corpo al Sinai. 

Scusate, sono io che non capisco e non riesco a tradurre oppure manca qualcosa? 

Grazie mille a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marchesa, 
Penso che tu non debba usare il verbo "rappresentare". Io capisco: "Le peintre place les signes (...)durant la persécution...", cioè attribuisce a questi segni il periodo temporale della persecuzione di Massenzio ecc...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao La Marchesa e bonjour cher Matou ! 

Potrebbe essere: "Infatti, come vuole la tradizione, il pittore pone qui i segni (segni distintivi, simboli, emblemi) che ricordano la breve vita della santa [.........] gli strumenti del suo martirio e gli angeli che trasporteranno il suo corpo sul Monte Sinai". 

Si tratta di Santa Caterina d'Alessandria?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Yulan, biz!
Hai ragione, dimenticavo che si tratta di una pittura.


----------



## Yulan

Grazie mille, Matou, per la conferma ! 
Biz à toi et bonne fin de semaine!


----------



## La Marchesa

Bentrovati ad entrambi!
Va bene come traduzione Yulan. Purtroppo le parole mi hanno mandato in crisi e non ho badato a cogliere il senso  
Grazie ancora


----------

